# Apple watch crash protection?



## alkalifly (Mar 18, 2016)

Any recommendations for a protective case for an Apple Watch? I know there are various options out there, but I'm interested in some real world experience from someone who has crashed with one and can confirm whether or not it did a good job.

I never thought I would want a smartwatch until someone gave me their old Series 0 Apple Watch, and I came to really like it, especially while out on the trail. The other day, I had a fairly minor crash and pulled off a nice tuck and roll, but somehow managed to completely smash the face of the watch.

Now, I am considering replacing it because I miss having one, but would only do so if I can wear it on the trail and feel confident that it is not one slip up away from being crushed.


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

SUPCASE [Unicorn Beetle Pro] Designed for Apple Watch Series 6/SE/5/4 [44mm], Rugged Protective Case with Strap Bands(DarkGreen) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07R8TKQGX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_LvvCFbAXGMTPC

This has allowed my watch to survive a bunch of crashes and knocks. Kinda bulky but after a bit you don't notice it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alkalifly (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks, it's good to know what it can withstand. Is it easy enough to pop it in and out of the case for rides, or do you just keep it in there all the time?


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

alkalifly said:


> Thanks, it's good to know what it can withstand. Is it easy enough to pop it in and out of the case for rides, or do you just keep it in there all the time?


In the winter when I'm not riding as much and wearing long sleeve clothing all the time I'll put the original band back on. Through the riding season I'll generally just leave the case on. It is easy to switch though if that's what you want to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry_nav (Oct 20, 2020)

Just wondering if any of these would work for older apple watches? Looking at one right now https://2dotsmarket.com/mobile-tablets/mobile-phones/lagos/ikeja/onyitex--1602678643980


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Why not get Apple Care and be done with it? That’s what I do. For mine, my daughter’s and my GF’s. Zero worries going forward.


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Why not get Apple Care and be done with it? That's what I do. For mine, my daughter's and my GF's. Zero worries going forward.


AppleCare is nice but still only cover 2 incidents per 12 month period. Also it's $70 per incident, so that's over 3x what a decent protective band cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alkalifly (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks, Frantic29, for the recommendation! I can already verify that it does a great job protecting the watch in a crash.


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

alkalifly said:


> Thanks, Frantic29, for the recommendation! I can already verify that it does a great job protecting the watch in a crash.


Glad to hear it. I was surprised with how durable it's been for only $20.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

Late reply but check with your home or renters insurance company. Mine (USAA) covers Apple watches (or any watch) under the valuable property policy sometimes called a Floater or Rider with other companies. 
It's insurance that covers accidental loss usually with no deductable.


----------



## alkalifly (Mar 18, 2016)

teleken said:


> Late reply but check with your home or renters insurance company. Mine (USAA) covers Apple watches (or any watch) under the valuable property policy sometimes called a Floater or Rider with other companies.
> It's insurance that covers accidental loss usually with no deductable.


Thanks, good looking out. The one that I broke wasn't worth anything, it was the very first apple watch model, super old and with just enough battery to last for a short ride, given to me for free. Probably worth about $40 tops, which is way less than my deductible. But now that I have a new one, I will consider that if anything happens to it!


----------

